# Mid-size Truck vs SUV



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

I live in Jenison and my work office, once we return, is in Walker. We are currently in an apartment but we will be buying a house once my lease is up. We may get a house in Grand Haven, Spring Lake, Holland, Zeeland, Allendale, Jenison, Grandville, Walker, or Hudsonville. The primary use will be my commuting car but I am a weekend warrior going hunting and fishing. I will be going on seasonal Forest Service roads and into some other unpaved locations for hunting and fishing. My question is which vehicle do I pick? My current choices are Subaru Outback, Toyota Tacoma, and Chevy Colorado. I have already crossed a full-size truck off the list. I have no need for a vehicle that size.

Edit: Adding details from post below. I typically hunt and fish alone without a dog. I hunt turkey, squirrel, rabbit, woodcock, ducks, ruffed grouse (I would love to hunt sharp-tailed someday), and eventually I will hunt deer. Fishing poles max out at 7’ and I fish from shore with my tackle box and cooler. My family is 3 people and we tent camp. All of our camping gear fits in our Ford Escape, my wife’s car. I don’t plan on towing much, since I don’t like boats or campers. I also just heard a rumor that my work office may move from Walker to downtown Grand Rapids, thinking about parking ramps and street parking. 


-VHR


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a 2021 Colorado z71 crew cab. I absolutely love it. I downsized from an F-150 crew cab and don't miss it at all. Granted, I don't do a lot of towing or I might think differently. The Colorado has a lot of bells and whistles that I don't believe the Tacoma has, and the price point is a little cheaper (pre-covid anyhow). The Tacoma's have a great reputation, I've just never owned one. I love having a pick up bed, so an SUV would be out for me.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

If you're going for mileage then go for the best one you can find that really does get good mileage, a midsize truck gets about the same mileage as a full size truck, so I would go with a rice eater!

I personally will never be without a full size truck again my full-size Silverado extended cab with a 6 ft 6 bed really lets you load some gear in it, and if you decide to haul something it can pull about anything and gets decent mileage when not hauling a trailer! My bil had a Tacoma and got so tired of not being able to fit his gear into it and got about the same mileage that he went out and got a full size truck I drove a Dodge Dakota for work I know guys that have Colorado on it gets about the same mileage does my Silverado with a fraction of the room and pulling power! If I had a midsize truck going up to camp in the upper peninsula. I would always be cussing it out because with just a tonneau cover and not a cap it's always full to the brim!



VetHuntRookie said:


> I live in Jenison and my work office, once we return, is in Walker. We are currently in an apartment but we will be buying a house once my lease is up. We may get a house in Grand Haven, Spring Lake, Holland, Zeeland, Allendale, Jenison, Grandville, Walker, or Hudsonville. The primary use will be my commuting car but I am a weekend warrior going hunting and fishing. I will be going on seasonal Forest Service roads and into some other unpaved locations for hunting and fishing. My question is which vehicle do I pick? My current choices are Subaru Outback, Toyota Tacoma, and Chevy Colorado. I have already crossed a full-size truck off the list. I have no need for a vehicle that size.
> 
> 
> -VHR


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Buy American, even if it is a stinky CHEVY....!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Something you may want to consider is that with some SUV's you can sleep in the back when going for a weekend and you can also hook up a trailer and hull stuff. Trucks will carry a heavier load of gear.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Introducing the new, upgraded 2023 Subaru Outback.


Go where love takes you.



www.subaru.com





For commuting in snow, AWD is so much less annoying than 4WD. Plus you have the security of being able to keep your gear in the vehicle locked is nice.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a feeling you are best served with the Subie.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you are going to be two tracking I would go with the most ground clearance. Not at all fun bottomed out with no cell service. On the other hand that 4x4 just gets you farther into the mud before it quits moving. Done that more than once.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone outdoorsman that mentions an outback before a Tacoma or a Colorado in their request is actually shopping for a car for their wife to drive. Or at least one that she’ll accept.
A Tacoma is going to have $1000 a month payment, Colorado’s plummet in resale value, and Subarus keep being traded at a high percentage of purchase price.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a Tacoma double cab as my company vehicle now. The truck has given me zero problems over 49k miles. It is decent on gas getting little over 22mpg on the highway. That said if you are over 5’9” I would not buy one. I’m a larger framed person and this truck was not designed for me. There is absolutely no room for passengers in the back seat. For the money they ask for the Tacoma just buy a F—150.
Toyota makes a great vehicle with very good resale value, just be sure to test and think about long term needs.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

I appreciate everyones input. Adding some details I didn’t think to put in my initial post. I typically hunt and fish alone without a dog. I hunt turkey, squirrel, rabbit, woodcock, ducks, ruffed grouse (I would love to hunt sharp-tailed someday), and eventually I will hunt deer. Fishing poles max out at 7’ and I fish from shore with my tackle box and cooler. My family is 3 people and we tent camp. All of our camping gear fits in our Ford Escape, my wife’s car. I don’t plan on towing much, since I don’t like boats or campers. I also just heard a rumor that my work office may move from Walker to downtown Grand Rapids, thinking about parking ramps and street parking. 


-VHR


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Gamekeeper said:


> Anyone outdoorsman that mentions an outback before a Tacoma or a Colorado in their request is actually shopping for a car for their wife to drive. Or at least one that she’ll accept.
> A Tacoma is going to have $1000 a month payment, Colorado’s plummet in resale value, and Subarus keep being traded at a high percentage of purchase price.


My wife already has a nice Ford Escape. The list was in no particular order and my wife doesn’t care what I pick for my car. I am asking for opinions from people with experience with these types of vehicles doing the type of driving and hunting I do. I am not a hardcore take a week off work to go hunt gun opener in the UP type of hunter. Resale isn’t a factor for me either.


-VHR


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

1) 7' fishing poles do not fit in a 5' Colorado Crew Cab bed......with a locked tonneu cover on it. 

2) You cannot sleep in a Colorado. 

3) I do love the locked bed cover.....the BAK Revolver X4......but you are looking at an additional $1000


Compared to a Jeep Grand Cherokee, or a Dodge Durango, or a Ford Explorer.......#1-3 above are all possible. 


Anyways....we have a Tahoe, a 2015 Colorado Crew Cab Z71, and a Buick Enclave.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You paying cash? Buying used? Both house and vehicle?
Buying a house and having a new vehicle payment , to me makes the vehicle a bad investment...

I bought a Colorado. A Tacoma would have been my next choice. May still be.
I too might go full sized next time though.
Went from an F-250. Much more useful , but not for commuting.
Ran half tons prior.
For the size , there's simply less room in the smaller trucks. Not like they're so tiny skinny they go all kinds of places full sized can't. If your going short wheel based Jeeping , buy a short wheel based Jeep.

Your choices are all worth test driving.
Off road is not on road , and you're looking for a compromise between on and off , and having a designated "fishing/hunting" car/truck.
Price and availability is next. You're interested in popular models. Unless worn out and used up , they are going to run at a premium.
Leading closer to new being a possibility.
But screeching through brush and tore up tracks in a new vehicle is a different perspective vs a vehicle with some character already gouged in it.. And the cost of the luxury of formerly new paint and new vehicle smell.
Then there is the Monday morning time to go, why didn't I clean off fifty of the hundred or so pounds of mud and cornstalks and that slow possum off yesterday?
Or the bent rim wobble.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Some notes on the Colorado.
Not long ago torque converter glazing was an issue. Grabby thunking type results. A fluid type change reduced that if done prior to glazing.

You need to like the gearbox. To me there's twice the gears needed. There is a switch to shave off higher gears if desired.
I have not frogged with it much. Drive on and see how you like it.
Get one with driving lamps/fog lites if you buy one. Or build up a W/T as I did. Stock dims suck though.

Ground clearance. Look at the front air dam. Off road it will bottom out , drag , bend ect. It is there for aerodynamics. Minor fuel economy results vs taking it off. Newer ones have the fasteners reversed making removal easier.
Other owners have cut the lower half off as a compromise.
And speaking of aerodynamics , when test driving at highway speeds , lower a rear window halfway or more.
My results have been a violent shudder like having a rear tire go flat.
No problem , leave the windows up. But the o.p. has a dog. And some owners lower a window partially.

The Colorado is worth a test drive. Nimble and responsive in my opinion. Not bad for a commuter.
Does decent off road. (Minding the front air dam).
Economy kicks my plow trucks butt.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I would highly recommend a full size crew. My choice would be the Ford F150 regardless many manufacturers offer similar product but not aluminum and we live in Michigan. The reason is I would rather have extra room than not enough for hunting or trips. I also realize most of my driving is on roads and I want the most comfortable ride. Both for when i reach my destination and also after a long weekend beating myself up I can truly enjoy my time driving home (besides dreading leaving).
I opt for the crew allowing extra room for friends hunting with me. Or just the family. If you remember it started out with one, then the wife two, then a child three. Well you may have more children but even if you choose not to, they grow. Also as they age if you want them along prepare to bring along their friend and the increased cargo. Another possibility is everything changes and a pet/dog may be added as well. If you ever got in a vehicle with a dog sprayed by a skunk or just wet fur, you would appreciate the bed being separated in a truck. Another option not even mentioned is if you need sand, gravel, top soil etc. etc. a truck even a small bed on a crew can be worth it's weight in gold. Heck just bringing an appliance home etc.. 
The main reason comes down to what I posted first, wanting the best ride, ground clearance and room even extra room. It's like a barn whatever size you get it will not be enough.

Best of luck whatever you get or decide on.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The Safari/Astro AWD was probably the best midsize all around sportsman vehicle ever made. I know, I know, It had the “van” stigma.

That said, I have owned just about everything. Reading your posts, a midsize PU (4 door) is what I would go with. I would not put a topper on it. Much nicer driving in city, and weekend hauling. Put a tonneau cover on it. If you need more room, buy a trailer to pull behind it. The midsize gets you through the two tracks much nicer than full size. Personally, I would never own midsize again, but I need the room. Good luck!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Waif said:


> Then there is the Monday morning time to go, why didn't I clean off fifty of the hundred or so pounds of mud and cornstalks and that slow possum off yesterday?


Those are badges of honor Waif and you know it.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Waif said:


> You paying cash? Buying used? Both house and vehicle?
> Buying a house and having a new vehicle payment , to me makes the vehicle a bad investment...
> 
> I bought a Colorado. A Tacoma would have been my next choice. May still be.
> ...


Car will be 2022 and house in 2023. I’m open to new or used and payments aren’t a concern. I have no debt other than my wife’s Escape and some special perks from being a 100% disabled vet. 


-VHR


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Botiz said:


> If you get the Outback a lot of people are going to think you’re cool. So you need to consider that in your decision making.


Don’t you need friends for people to think you are cool cuz I don’t have those.


-VHR


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

trucker3573 said:


> Ok I must be completely wrong. I am pretty shocked it’s rated over a Tacoma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly laughed off the Maverick until an outdoorlife article mentioned it as an option for outdoorsmen who live and work in the city. So I had to look into it and then was blown away by the specs from Ford. But of course the manufacturer is going to be singing the praises of their own product so I found some reviews and reports from caranddriver and motortrend that matched or came real close to Ford specs.


-VHR


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Swampbuckster said:


> I own one as of December 15th, ordered August 17th. In the past have mostly driven f 150s but the last one was a regular cab and tough to fit wife and two kids in it. She has a town and country but after it's second transmission under 80,000 miles, we prefer not to tow anything with it any more (and thankfully have the Chrylser lifetime warranty!) I was originally thinking about a Tacoma but dang those are pricey and I feel the Colorado and Rangers (mainly a Ford guy myself) were just too large for what I really needed. I tow things often but between a 14 flatbottom, 19' sailboat, 20' pontoon and 16' v bottom, those are all under the 3,000 mark, the 2.0 ecoboost with tow package will tow 4,000lbs. I ordered the Maverick 2.0 awd, yes, spent the coin on the Ford cap, a truck without a cap is useless to me. The bed is small at 4' x 4'6" but the cap has the removable window and I ordered a rear slider for the cab. I can fit all of my fishing rods in this way. They say the Maverick gets up to 29 mpg I'm seeing around 22 at the moment but have varied its driving conditions and idle times as of late. Face it, a small "truck" like the Maverick is really what most "truck" drivers actually need. The Interior is very roomy , the front and the back. I'm not a tall guy at 5'9" but taller friends have sat in it and have been impressed. About the sheet of plywood, I hauled 2 full 4'x8' sheets yesterday actually. The tailgate has two positions. The angled position allows a level plane to the flat wheel well area allowing the sheets to fit with ease.
> They are front wheel drive full time with rear wheels engaging upon others slipping. So far I've tested in limited snow conditions but what I have tried it in it has been amazing. Looks like we are getting a good snow this weekend so planning on playing around then.
> A deer will fit in the back. I could really.get two if I tried. Lol.
> Few photos if interested:
> ...


Dayum, nice looking truck!

I haul a 5000 lb camper and a 4000 lb boat, so I still need something a bit beefier...occasionally. My 18 year old F150 just cracked 100,000 and it will probably rust to the ground before I replace it. I might have to show your pictures to my wife for a daily driver, as our 2013 Escape will be at 180,000 soon. I haven't bought a new vehicle since 93, but at that price point, it is almost that same as trying to find something decent used.

We also have a Grand Caravan, which is by far my "go to" fishing and hunting ride. My wife is no longer a fan and probably want to get the truck, and sell the van. I probably should just keep quiet.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

22 mpg in the Maverick? Ouch.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

VetHuntRookie said:


> Don’t you need friends for people to think you are cool cuz I don’t have those.
> 
> 
> -VHR


Slap a Coexist bumper sticker on the back of that subbie and you will have all kinds of new friends


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

bowhunter426 said:


> Slap a Coexist bumper sticker on the back of that subbie and you will have all kinds of new friends


But I hate everyone equally in their own stupid ways. 🤣


-VHR


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

VetHuntRookie said:


> That is a great rundown. I really appreciate it. How long are your fishing poles and are they 1-piece or 2-piece rods?
> 
> 
> -VHR


I currently have an 11' centerpin and a 9.6 spinning rod in it. 
I plug fish alot too though and 6 8'6" rods will fit. They are all two piece but that sucks breaking down 6 to 8 rods


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> 22 mpg in the Maverick? Ouch.


I’m sure that is the non hybrid model but yeah that isn’t good for a small truck. Might as well buy a big one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

To OP -

Are you going to pay someone else to work on it - or do your own maintenance?


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

trucker3573 said:


> I’m sure that is the non hybrid model but yeah that isn’t good for a small truck. Might as well buy a big one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The EPA estimate is 25 combined and he did say varied driving with idling too. I hope regular driving with more highway than city would be better and closer to 25+.


-VHR


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

onlinebiker said:


> To OP -
> 
> Are you going to pay someone else to work on it - or do your own maintenance?


Most likely pay someone else. I don’t have the space or knowledge to do much beyond a tire change or battery replacement. 


-VHR


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Take a peek at a Honda Ridgeline.

I’ve put on 70k miles as the second owner of a 2008 RTL model with zero complaints.

The locking trunk under the bed can easily hold a recurve crossbow & with the aftermarket locking Retrax tonneau cover it keeps my gear dry & theft proof.

Plenty of headroom & has a comfortable 80/20 rear bench seat that folds up for more storage.

Fishing rods ride shotgun, but it handles full sheets of plywood, osb & drywall in the bed with ease.

The drop down/swing out dual function tailgate is very handy.

All wheel drive system.

Depending on the source, it’s rated as #1 or #2 for mid size pickups.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

My Silverado is a 13. Low miles, but if I decide to change I'll look hard at the GMC Canyon. My son has one and it's pretty nice. I tow a 16.5 Crestliner on occasion, and haul my pontoon twice a year for a short distance. Hauling anything else I use my utility trailer. The Silverado gets 18-20 mpg, and other than a couple minor issues, has served me well.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> I’m sure that is the non hybrid model but yeah that isn’t good for a small truck. Might as well buy a big one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding I hope so too. Hemi Grand Cherokee tweaked close to 400 horses and it gets 17-18 city, towing a small boat, and with the never planning ahead full on and off the gas 15 year old driving it. I'm sure with the cylinder cut off it could get 20 highway.

Buddy had an 0x full sized v8 Chevy truck that would get 20+...

Believe Hyundai has a small unibody truck now.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

About 10 yo my car salesman said he got lots of calls from guys looking for 'small trucks,'
He d ask why a small size? and uslau answer-=mpg. Hed remind em--small size dont mean better mileage, most often. I tbink that still applies.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

OP ruled out full sized trucks, so all the convincing won't change his mind. My wife's chariot is Expedition, which fits in garage. An F-150 crew cab with 5.5' bed will NOT fit in most garages. If he planned on parking outside anyway, then no big deal. But for many, that's a deal breaker (was for my wife, which is why SUV and not P/U).

Since Escape already handles everything for your family of three, that opens up options. Do you really need another SUV? Go with a Colorado or Ranger or Tacoma size pickup. They fit in garage and are plenty roomy inside for most folks (If you're tall/husky, then rule out Tacoma and Ridgeline).


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

kappa8 said:


> (If you're tall/husky, then rule out Tacoma and Ridgeline).


I’m 6’0”/240 & I don’t come anywhere close to hitting the ceiling of my 2008 Ridgeline. The seat width is no issue as well.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

syonker said:


> I’m 6’0”/240 & I can almost wear a cowboy hat without hitting the ceiling of my 2008 Ridgeline. The seat width is no issue as well.


Just to prevent any issues or assumptions, I am 5’7”, my wife is 5’4” and my son is 8. 


-VHR


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

You have to look at a ridgeline every time you walk out to get into it. There’s that issue. I mean that ain’t no truck. Not sure exactly what I would call it but not for me. I will say it is a step above that god awful jeep wanna be a pick up thing though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

kappa8 said:


> OP ruled out full sized trucks, so all the convincing won't change his mind. My wife's chariot is Expedition, which fits in garage. An F-150 crew cab with 5.5' bed will NOT fit in most garages. If he planned on parking outside anyway, then no big deal. But for many, that's a deal breaker (was for my wife, which is why SUV and not P/U).
> 
> Since Escape already handles everything for your family of three, that opens up options. Do you really need another SUV? Go with a Colorado or Ranger or Tacoma size pickup. They fit in garage and are plenty roomy inside for most folks (If you're tall/husky, then rule out Tacoma and Ridgeline).


I would be looking at the extended cab with 6’ bed for the Colorado, Ranger, or Canyon (forgot about GMC until it was brought up earlier in the post). The Tacoma has pretty pitiful payload which is more important than towing, for me.


-VHR


----------

